# Photography Gallery



## Zaru (May 26, 2013)

PHOTOGRAPHY
GALLERY

This thread is for all veteran and aspiring photographers of all skill levels who want to show off their work. Old or new, it doesn't matter, as long as it wasn't already used in the PotF contest, you can post any photo that you made. ​

*Rules: *
? Image size is not limited like in PotF, you can post images of any size as long as they are spoiler tagged. Using *smaller/thumbnail versions* of a photo to *link to the original size* is preferred though, since it makes browsing the thread easier and you don't need spoiler tags for that. Also, posting images that are wider than the average screen doesn't help anyone.

? Discussion is allowed in this thread and also encouraged. E.g. where or how a photo was taken.

? Don't spam the thread with your entire portfolio in one go, as good as it might be. If you want to show it off, post some examples and link to it! 

? There's no "quality standard" that needs to be met here, but it should be obvious that we don't expect instagram'd duckface selfies and stuff like that.

Also, maybe turn your sig off if it's too big


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 26, 2013)

Great idea. I'll make sure to post something here soon ~


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2013)

And I'll start with an example post:


(Click for larger image)

I went around the city, playing with exposure time, and an ambulance happened to pass by randomly. This is the result.


----------



## Xin (May 26, 2013)

Great idea and awesome first entry Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2013)

Here's another set that I did with an attachable mini-macrolens and some soap

(click for larger image)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And I'll start with an example post:
> 
> 
> (Click for larger image)
> ...



It's always fun playing with exposure time and busy roads and you did a very good job. Well, obviously you were lucky you got an ambulance with all those strange lights and red tint going around the still cars.  I also like how blurry the curve of the road looks like



and also,  I envy your macro 


this is my favourite one. well, I must admit I'm a sucker for this kind of pieces, abstract work with coloured forms, although I must admit I would have liked you getting closer so I would be completely fooled, without seeing the container form


----------



## Cord (May 26, 2013)

It's finally here! 



Zaru said:


> (Click for larger image)
> 
> I went around the city, playing with exposure time, and an ambulance happened to pass by randomly. This is the result.



A really cool shot you got here and the lights do emphasize the movement.

I rarely do street photography, but it's always fun when you go out there and produce capricious shots. Though it's quite difficult shooting things in motion, especially when you don't have macro lens. 



ane said:


> I envy your macro



Same here lol. I wish I had one. 

Will also try to post some stuff later. = p


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2013)

ane said:


> and also,  I envy your macro





Cordelia said:


> Same here lol. I wish I had one.



If you already have a tele with 200+, you can just buy a snap-on like the one I'm using:



It's not the same as a dedicated macro lens but it's good enough for interesting experiments and you should be able to get it below 70$.
A real macro lens probably costs 5 to 10 times that amount D:


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2013)

Great idea and added this to the Graphic Section Index.


----------



## Xin (May 28, 2013)

This is something I made:

click


I will add more later.​


----------



## Cord (May 30, 2013)

*Perspective*



*Click*



​

~ Found some stuff to shoot in our backyard. =p


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2013)

Nice close-up work you two, especially liking the circular wood patterns!

Here's another recent pic of mine.


(click for larger image)


----------



## Cord (May 31, 2013)

The "bubbles" in the image somehow reminds me of our Microbio lab.

Looks interesting though, what is that?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Fat and oil in a used pan. I felt weird taking a pic of such an everyday thing at first, but to my surprise my hunch to find something interesting was right.


----------



## Xin (Jun 4, 2013)

click







Some other photos I made for our last PotF. 

​


----------



## Cord (Jun 8, 2013)

*Some old photos (which were taken back in 2011- 2012).*




*Click*




_Dusk (2011)_



_From a car window (2012)_​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I'm a sucker for pics of the sky anyway, but really really pretty, Cordelia 





I especially like the colours and the shadowish look in this one


----------



## Cord (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you. 

Although I did some light adjustments to emphasize those effects.

The cable wires ruin the image for me, but I feel like I'm going to mess up the photo if I remove them (even with the healing brush). The camera I used wasn't so great either, so that kinda explains the crappy quality. >_>


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, I know that you edited. Editing colours and contrast is the norm, anyway. I still like the effect

And yeah, I know, the cable wires are annoying, it would look so much better without them :/


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 15, 2013)

This was taken for an old PotF contest, and actually the one I chose is very similar to this one, only it's a closer shot. I know it's nothing special but I enjoyed playing with the light settings in the camera so I could get a clear shot of the Sun, and a pitch black sky in a bright day


----------



## Cord (Jun 15, 2013)

^ That's a creative shot ane, and it looks really nice. If you haven't written the details of the photo, I'd think that the subject is some kind of illumination from a light tower or something that was taken at night.


----------



## Misao (Jun 22, 2013)

​
these four shots were taken from a trip i made to algarve, portugal. they're actually a few weeks old. i took them from the inside of my car. obviously i wasn't the one who was driving - most of them were blurry though, but these looked sort of decent to post.

i used a nikon d3100 with af-s nikkor 18-55mm lenses.

i bought a rangefinder yashica minister-d sometime ago too. i love carrying it out everywhere i go. i'm almost running out of film though. they are pretty useful to take to concerts. i took my nikon to a concert once sometime ago and it was a mistake. in the middle of a pit of all things. it's almost impossible to take clear shots with such a huge thing - not to mention uncomfortable, where chaos reigns.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 5, 2013)

​
Taken around two years ago. I just love taking pictures of landscapes. I also have a version with colours but I liked black and white better


----------



## Cord (Jul 24, 2013)

*Click*



_"The sky, a perfect empty canvas, offers clouds nonetheless.  They shift and drift and beg interpretation. . . Such is the nature of art."_ ~Jeb Dickerson ​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely colours of the sky, Cordelia, and I know it's a given with this kind of shots, but love the contrast too


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)

im going to post some light painting kaleidoscope pics that i made here xD

edit: well shit

edit2: ok now it will work haha

edit3: if you have seizure problems i think it could affect you somehow


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)

edit: uploading more


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)

these i made with my cellphone xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)

done. Sorry for the spam but i made kind of over 1000 images of this type(and counting), so . I find them fun to see but after a while i get a headache


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2013)

How did you make those, Jeanne?

I just found this bloody thing drowning in a frying pan after it had laid dozens of larvae inside the water.


(click to enlarge)


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How did you make those, Jeanne?
> 
> I just found this bloody thing drowning in a frying pan after it had laid dozens of larvae inside the water.
> 
> ...


well, lets see if i can explain well enough 

i got 3 mirrors of the same size and put them together like they are used in a kaleidoscope, making a triangle, and in one of the edges i put the lens of the camera.

Then i got a light font, turned the lights off and started to wiggle it at the other edge, while using the exposure option to make light painting...

in the last pics i used my cellphone...i got a piece cardboard and made some holes, then i put it over my cellphone screen and left a seizure color video playing 



btw, nice fly


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2013)

I still don't understand how that works  But the results are quite interesting!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I still don't understand how that works  But the results are quite interesting!




well, its simple but hard to explain, you know how to do light painting, right xD?

edit: here, imagine that you are making a light painting, but instead of simply using the camera, you take the pic with it linked to the lens:


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 3, 2013)

Just a casual shot with my camera phone, but I thought this pomegranate had something interesting/disturbing/creepy about it. Vaguely resembles a monster throwing up.


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Really nice photos. 

I'll post some more as well when I have some time.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a photo blog I just started. Right .


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 9, 2013)

Another casual shot using my camera phone. This cute little critter was very still while I took his/her picture.


----------



## Misao (Sep 14, 2013)

gold! i adore how this one looks. the contrast, silhouetes and light, make for one of the most exquisite photos i've ever seen.



and this one too. sometimes tree branches make for the most gorgeus shapes, to shoot, and look at.

it kinda reminds me of michael hummel . your photos have the same monochromatic colors, as well

i really like where you're heading, cordelia, and i'm eager to see what else you can shoot


----------



## Cord (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you misao, I really appreciate the feedback. Although for the first photo, I did a few light adjustments to emphasize the silhouettes. The pre- processed photo doesn't look anywhere as good as the adjusted one, I'm afraid. Wish I had a better camera too, since it helps with the quality of the photo.

And I'm glad that I'm not the only one who's fascinated with tree branches! Thanks for sharing that gallery! The shots were awesome and the style is similar to what I want to have. . .


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

Any feedback on my work?


----------



## Misao (Sep 14, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Thank you misao, I really appreciate the feedback. Although for the first photo, I did a few light adjustments to emphasize the silhouettes. The pre- processed photo doesn't look anywhere as good as the adjusted one, I'm afraid. Wish I had a better camera too, since it helps with the quality of the photo.
> 
> And I'm glad that I'm not the only one who's fascinated with tree branches! Thanks for sharing that gallery! The shots were awesome and the style is similar to what I want to have. . .



i do it too, occasionally. i actually fancy heavy adjustments, if done right they can morph into sublime works of art []

i'm obsessed with trees!! he usually shoots with an Ikoflex-IIa. i wish i could afford for one of those.

if you're looking to expand your list of cameras, i recommend

for the digital field, a nikon d3100 and the default lenses that came with it are excellent, the 10-55 mm. 10-24 is superior and can shoot on a wider angle, but not by a huge margin.

there are some really cheap rangefinder too, like yashica minister-d. i bought one a long time ago, they're so light, easy to carry everywhere. do you have flickr? i'd follow.



Eternity said:


> I have a photo blog I just started. Right .






love these two!

those are simple and i think they fulfil they're purpose which would be showing nature, animals? i'm not really the right person to help you with technicalities, but they are eyecandy. perhaps more contrast, light and some b/w shots might help giving variety to your list.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, I do some editing, but the ones I have on that blog so far are not edited at all. A bit because I wanted it pure and real, and a bit because I don't have the tool I usually have for editing (Photoshop and Aparture).


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 12, 2013)

Some of my many photos of animals:


​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 10, 2013)

My newest addition to my dA page:


----------



## Cord (Dec 10, 2013)

^ Beautiful shot! The black and white theme fits so well. :33


----------



## keyser (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new here =) 
It would be great with some feedback from other photographers.



I also have a page, which can be found here:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 14, 2013)

Really good, keyser, thanks for sharing


I love how, in this one, the focus is not in the event itself but in the people that is watching it


----------



## Misao (Dec 14, 2013)

i like the urban series '_they are not looking at shoes_'. they seem to be completely unaware of having their photos taken.

what kind of camera are you using keyser, if i may ask?


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 14, 2013)

keyser said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here =)
> It would be great with some feedback from other photographers.
> 
> 
> ...



Woah this is so beautiful. Is that New York?


----------



## keyser (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you everybody 
I use a Canon 5D Mark 2, and yes, the photograph I posted here is New York


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2013)

Went around to check the christmas markets in my city.


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Went around to check the christmas markets in my city.



I really love the second and last pictures in the second row


----------



## Saishin (Apr 5, 2014)

Egypt?

*Spoiler*: __ 



No,Rome


----------



## ℛei (Apr 5, 2014)

oh lordy so many great photographies 

yoou guys


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Played around with photos in bad light conditions?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, something like that. I always do that, I try taking pictures of shadows and see what I can get :33


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2014)

These were done while I was experimenting for the current PotF.







Click for higher resolution, obviously


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 10, 2014)

They look beautiful. Can I ask what did you take photos of?


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2014)

I used food coloring on water and played around a bit. The last one was a bit more difficult, I applied the food coloring on a detergent bubble mesh which to my surprise worked perfectly. Couldn't get them into focus though - Macro woes.


----------



## Eternity (May 10, 2014)

Couldn't you get them into focus with manual focus either?


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2014)

No I mean the depth itself. When you're that close to a small object, and only using a snap-on macro lens instead of a proper one, only a very small part of the object is going to be in focus no matter WHERE you set the focus. Can be partially alleviated with the aperture but it's near impossible to reach some angles with a tripod and it would be blurry as hell otherwise.


----------



## Eternity (May 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> No I mean the depth itself. When you're that close to a small object, and only using a snap-on macro lens instead of a proper one, only a very small part of the object is going to be in focus no matter WHERE you set the focus. Can be partially alleviated with the aperture but it's near impossible to reach some angles with a tripod and it would be blurry as hell otherwise.



I see your point.


----------



## Ace (May 22, 2014)

*Found this little guy in my garden*




​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 21, 2014)

*Okay so the quality is bad due to it being night + phone camera + bad light x.x

My digital camera was charging and i wanted to take the picture quickly as i am so proud atm ! Kinda....

My obitsu and her new yarn wig ! Styled...crazy and stuff pek

​*


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2014)

^ lovely


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 6, 2014)

They look beautiful, Cordelia


----------



## Cord (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you. ;3


----------



## Saishin (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

went through some old shots i took a while back in the summer this morning, actually.


----------



## Kolby (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kitsune (Aug 28, 2015)

A lizard my cat had tortured for two hours. Still alive, but with mental scars.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Taken with iphone camera.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 5, 2015)

Taken a pair years ago, my last photo developed the analogic way.

I really miss doing that, seeing the image appear on the paper, although the chemicals smell awful.

The grain looks wonderful too in these photos and with this paper. At least I think so


----------



## Frances (Dec 6, 2015)

your photos are so cool <3 I shall post some of mine as well


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 20, 2015)

Some more playing. Long exposure time so I can get the lights of the cars.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Just to share some photos I took for the last PotF_


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2015)

Why didn't you post the first one, looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why didn't you post the first one, looks like a winner to me!



Yeah, seriously.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 28, 2015)

Because it looked too much like the one I posted for Colours


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 28, 2015)

You should have posted it. 

Even if they're similar ~


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2015)

some extra photos from today that i really liked


----------



## Vix (Dec 28, 2015)

I was looking through an old SD card, here are my little babies 


*Spoiler*: _End of Summer 2013ish_ 








*Spoiler*: _Beginning of Fall 2013ish_


----------



## Vix (Dec 28, 2015)

These are photos I took a few summers ago when I went to visit my parents, I have a ton that I've taken 

*Spoiler*: _Pink Dahlia_ 








*Spoiler*: _White Zinnia_ 








Going through these images make me miss late spring/early summer like crazy.

Also these are huge ass images


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 3, 2016)

Analogical photo and some playing I did with the lens while developing  ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Jan 4, 2016)

All of you ladies and gents have some lovely pictures.

Just going through this page's posts, I really like Choco's first red pic, Muse's panorama, Haze's white zinnia and Ana's experimental development.  I also really liked Zaru's macro shots earlier in the thread, Noe's landscapes and Xin's bug pictures.  I have the feeling that Xin would love it if he could get his hands on a macro lens.

It'd be hard to choose a favorite, but if I had to choose one that clicked with me most on this page alone, it'd be Muse's panorama (I have a weakness for panoramas) .


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 12, 2016)

*Panoramic shot from the Marin Headlands*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 12, 2016)

That place is so beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just a simple sky


----------



## Catamount (Feb 28, 2016)

A teaser

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vix (Mar 11, 2016)

^pretty



ane said:


> Just a simple sky



wow ane, this is gorgeous

I was hoping for nice weather, but the overcast and rain here is way too strong  but maybe i'll go to the indoor botanical centers and take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Cord (Jul 8, 2016)

Picture of the sky I took about a month or so ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2016)

Omgosh thats so pretty. Very nice picture.


----------



## Cord (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vortex1331 (Jul 29, 2016)

Coldelia said:


> Picture of the sky I took about a month or so ago.


Love the colours in the sky, however the shadows are too black for my tastes.
Shadows are naturally either warm or cool toned depending on the surroundings. In photography and post we can stretch that a little, but stretch it too much and it looks like blobs of black. There are also some distracting elements like the tree in the far left and its branches. I would have angled the shot up and to the right a bit more, or cropped that bit out in post all together. Hope this helps you for future shoots!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cord (Jul 29, 2016)

Vortex1331 said:


> Love the colours in the sky, however the shadows are too black for my tastes.
> Shadows are naturally either warm or cool toned depending on the surroundings. In photography and post we can stretch that a little, but stretch it too much and it looks like blobs of black. There are also some distracting elements like the tree in the far left and its branches. I would have angled the shot up and to the right a bit more, or cropped that bit out in post all together. Hope this helps you for future shoots!



I actually did not post process the photo and pretty much just transferred it straight to my computer (that's why I didn't crop it, which I kinda regret now heh) and posted it here. I usually make light adjustments whenever I take pictures of the sky or sunsets, but I tend to overdo it, so I left this one out from any editing and let it be (I still should have at least cropped it like you said). I'll be sure keep your advice in mind for my next shoot, thank you! :3


----------



## Cord (Feb 6, 2017)

Taken from one of my hiking trips in Utah last spring. So yeah, it's not new, but I just want to share 'cause it's one of my favorite shots.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 9, 2017)

I kinda like the effects of lightning from bottom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 19, 2017)

Old one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPhardboiled (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice time lapse pic!


----------



## Vortex1331 (Nov 26, 2017)

Cordelia said:


> Taken from one of my hiking trips in Utah last spring. So yeah, it's not new, but I just want to share 'cause it's one of my favorite shots.


A little rough around the edges, but overall I love the image. I like the balance between warm shadows in the foreground, and cooler shadows in the background. Shadows are naturally cool or warm toned depending on the surrounding environment.  If there's anything I would change, it would be finding a different angle with less distracting elements that jump out at you. If possible, I'd like to have seen this shot from a higher vantage point. Overall though, well done.


----------



## Cord (Oct 11, 2018)

I get excited when I see the skies in pretty colors.
[Taken October 1st of this year. Still annoyed at my neighbor who decided to half-cut that tree]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cord (Oct 12, 2018)

Vortex1331 said:


> A little rough around the edges, but overall I love the image. I like the balance between warm shadows in the foreground, and cooler shadows in the background. Shadows are naturally cool or warm toned depending on the surrounding environment.  If there's anything I would change, it would be finding a different angle with less distracting elements that jump out at you. If possible, I'd like to have seen this shot from a higher vantage point. Overall though, well done.



Ah, yeah, it was not possible for me at the time since we hiked at a much less elevated trail. Useful feedback as per usual! I appreciate it.


----------



## Cord (Oct 30, 2018)

There's something about B&W that makes photos special.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 1, 2018)

Cord said:


> There's something about B&W that makes photos special.


Wow that's a lovely big rock, and so close to relatively flat ground!

*looks at color photo* Oh. I don't think that tiny stream could've carved such a sheer cliff. It's a fault line isn't it?

Either way, the b&w really highlights the contrast between flat and peak. Probably because the river and ground are obscured. B&W is good for obscuring details and leaving big forms.


----------



## Babby (Nov 7, 2018)

Managed to snag this beauty the other day for uni, came out much better than I planned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJArtStyle (Nov 12, 2018)

Zaru said:


> Here's another set that I did with an attachable mini-macrolens and some soap
> Amazing!!


----------

